# Lanks Verlical 600w, Upgraded.



## WestCoastCondition (Jan 9, 2014)

first of all i would like to welcome everyone to this thread, please stop by and share your opinion, or just say hello 

this was/is my first time building a grow room from scratch, in a cabin that i own, on my own land. (im only 19  so any help is very welcome, )
previously me and a friend have set up 2 grow tents (Secret Jardins,  ) which he is using very successfully, and i have had 4 years of guerrilla outdoor grows under my belt before i moved inside (more pictures in the beginning of my journal)


i started by dividing the lower room (previously 12x8' with a sloped roof) into two rooms, the "work area" (7x8') and the actual Grow Room, (5x. i just built a single sided wall, couple studs and plywood, sealed at the top and bottom with blueskin. built a door on the shorter side of the wall, trimmed with wood strips to prevent light leaks, hung black/white poly on all the walls.

did some quick learning about electrical, and wired up a new 15A circuit specifically for the grow room, then hung my Lumatek 600w switchable and 250cfm 6" inline fan.
hung the bulb vertically from the upper middle of the cuiling


did some plumbing (pex and pvc) and put in this mop sink someone was giving away 


then right away i brought in the crop i had in the yard which i posted before in my journal, which in in my sig.

Purple Moroccan from Femaleseeds, thru attitude. very good for outdoor.

so that was my first indoor homegrown, it was friggin' NICE. so purple and frosty.

and with all that said, i have been doing some upgrades which i will be featuring here. 

and to the Riu Community

more to come, 

Good Afternoon Everyone!

-Lank


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Jan 9, 2014)

this is the upgrade i am most stoked about, and it consisted of some salvaged fridge/stove racks, some L brackets, and a whole lotta Zipties 
now i have a second tier! not quite a "stadium", but now i have waaaayyy more space for plants, and they will receive better air circulation from being off the floor.

no plants up there yet, because there getting transplanted into 5gal Smartpots  (pics soon)
definetly the cheapest way to get more square footage, and most of the light passes thru the grilles if there is no plants up there,

whaddya think?

-Lank


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Jan 12, 2014)

finished strapping the racks to the walls, pretty frickin exited about all the floorspace 
now i need some more plants, im only using half the space i have 



happy Sunday!

-Lank


----------



## HamSaze330 (Jan 12, 2014)

Are those top plants well supported? They look like they could fall on the bottom ones at any second.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Jan 13, 2014)

HamSaze330 said:


> Are those top plants well supported? They look like they could fall on the bottom ones at any second.
> Just my thoughts.


lol, thanks for the concern, but i tested the racks first and they'll hold. defiantly not the strongest shelf, but it holds 3 sopping wet 5gal smart pots no problem, and thats all i ask of it. it will also get stronger when i put more shelves along the wall, i just need to find some.

im always trying to keep things safe, and i would never let plants sit that close to the bulb if there was any chance of them falling.

thanks for stopping by,

-Lank


----------



## Prawn Connery (Jan 18, 2014)

I love it when people think out of the (refridgerator) box!

Is it me, or are there white spots on some of the leaves? Looks almost like paint!


----------

